# Use Scaler to emulate "hardware based Scale Lock" on many midi keyboards.



## SlHarder (Dec 2, 2020)

Note - this is a Windows based project.

I am not an accomplished keyboardist. I only have rudimentary music theory. I don't have all my scales memorized.

I have branched out into exploring scales which I cannot effectively use while noodling on the keyboard.

I was envious of some higher end midi keyboards that had some form of hardware based "scale lock" built into them. I wanted real time help while playing unfamiliar scales.

I have Scaler2, really like it, and it has advanced my music theory knowledge in many ways. I liked the Keys-Lock Scale on White Keys function. It gave me an efficient tool to use as I explored different scales and melodies.

But Scaler2 was cumbersome to use inside my Daw, lots of clicking between instrument and Scaler tracks. Piano roll in instrument track would display the keystroke that was triggering Scaler, I couldn't "play" the Scaler track but view it's output on the target instrument track. I couldn't use step record to capture Scaler output on instrument track.

My solution was to emulate a midi keyboard that has hardware based "scale lock".

I used free Tone2_Nanohost to create a standalone version of Scaler2.

I used free loopBe as the means of getting Scaler2 output into my DAW.

Midi signal flow is midi keyboard into standalone Nanohost Scaler2 into loopBe into DAW.


I have full Scaler functionality. Selecting scales in Scaler is easier than using pushbutton entry on a high end keyboard. Within my DAW I can select an instrument track and it receives the Scaler2 output as though it was my keyboard. I can use step record. The piano roll view provides real time view of Scaler output.

If I'm within a normal DAW session I only need to disable the midi-in from my keyboard. Then I start standalone Scaler. It grabs my midi keyboard. Within the DAW instrument track I need to select MidiIn Omni or select the loopBe midi in. And that's it.


----------



## MusicStudent (Dec 2, 2020)

OMG - that is almost exactly what I discovered and use. We are like two brothers from another mother. Scaler 2.2 is due to release on 12/10 with even more goodies. Scaler 2 is so advanced it makes my head hurt at times, but your used of Tone2 Nanohost (a favorite of mine) and Loopbe sounds ingenious.


----------



## AmbientMile (Dec 3, 2020)

You could always try this:

http://www.artificialnoise.ca/key_control.html


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 3, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> You could always try this:
> 
> http://www.artificialnoise.ca/key_control.html


Thanks for reading my post and replying.

My keyboard is usb so I don't have access to a 5pin midi connector.

And my solution was free instead of $199 including shipping.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 3, 2020)

What DAW do you use? Some have scale lock built in.


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 3, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> What DAW do you use? Some have scale lock built in.


I use Cakewalk. It, like many Daws, has a scale lock that would kick notes around when editing or transposing. , but I wanted realtime scale lock, play it live scale lock.


----------

